# daily injections



## shepherdess (May 22, 2005)

Please can you help me. We have been ttc for 3yrs and I have recently finished a 6mth course of Clomid 50mg with no joy. My HSG last year showed that only my Right tube was patent but was informed that they will not unblock the left tube as they may damage the good one whilst in there. The registrar at the Royal Bolton at one of my appointments did say that if the clomid was unsuccessful then I would try the daily injections. This however was not mentioned by the consultant at my last appt and he has now put us on the 3yr wait for IVF. Is this normal just to try clomid and then be put on the wait? Info much appreciated. Shepherdess in Bolton.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to FF.
There is an in between stage they could have suggested called IUI (see other thread on this site for loads of info) where the injections are used and I still think this is a viable option while you are waiting for IVF. They may have suggested IVF because of you only having one patent tube and this obviously reduced your chances of success with IUI and natural conception and they may feel if after 6 months you haven´t conceived then the treatment with the highest success rate for you would be IVF.
Hope this all makes sense.

Ruth


----------

